# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  بث مباشر : الزعيم ( 3 ) vs الاتحاد مدني ( 0 ) . . .سكواها . اديكو. . . كلاتشي

## عجبكو

*










مقدمة :
يستضيف المريخ باستاده اليوم السبت فريق الاتحاد ودمدني في الاسبوع الحادي والعشرين من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في مباراة يتوقع لها المراقبون ان تكون حامية وقوية وجادة




المريخ : 

[IMG][/IMG]

المريخ المتصدر والمتطلع لمواصلة انتصاراته الداوية يعانق جماهيره عشية السبت 17/09/2011م وباستاده بروح جديدة رافعاً شعار (الاستمرار في تحقيق الانتصارات المتوالية ) حيث ادى المريخ سلسلة تمارين متواصلة بعد مباراته الاخيرة امام النسور في ربع نهائي كاس السودان والتي احدثت بعض التخوف لدى القاعدة المريخية فعلى الرغم من فوز الفريق بعددية وافرة من الأهداف (خمسة) إلا أن الجميع كان متخوفا ومازال من الهدفين الذين ولجا في مرمى الحارس يسن حيث قدم فريق النسور مباراة كبيرة خاصة في الشوط الثاني (شوط المدربين) والذي وضح فيه تراجع مستوى اداء المريخ ككل وخط الدفاع بصورة خاصة لكن بعض المراقبين اشادوا ايضا بالاداء العام للمريخ ووصفوا فاروق جبرة بانه مدرب شجاع وله لمسات خاصة ظهرت من خلال هذا اللقاء والذي استطاع فيه ان يلعب بطريقة جيدة في نقل الكرة والتمركز وتقديم السهل الممتع عن طريق نقل الكرة بتمريرات قصيرة مع الضغط على الخصم وامتلاك ناصية اللعب تماما خاصة في شوط المباراة الاول والذي ظهر فيه المريخ بصورة جيدة .
من ناحية اخرى فلقد وصل مدرب المريخ المصري حسام البدري واستلم دفة القيادة من مساعده فاروق جبرة كما عاد ايضا الحارس المخضرم عصام الحضري مساء الجمعة ولحق بتمرين المريخ لهذه المباراة وبالتاكيد فان عودة البدري ستعطي دفعة قوية للاعبين لبذل المزيد من الجهد لتخطي عقبة الاتحاد مدني ومن المتوقع ان يدفع البدري بكل من يسن في حراسة المرمى نجم الدين وباسكال وبله جابر ومصعب في خط الدفاع الباشا وقلق والشغيل ووارغو في خط الوسط بينما يدفع بالعائد ساكواها واديكو في خط الهجوم ، هذا التشكيل ظل ثابتاً نوعاً ما مع تغيير طفيف اثناء سير المباراة فعادة يقوم البدري بتغيير وارقو ويدفع بالعجب عند الحوجة الماسة كما يدفع بكلاتشي في خط الهجوم في حالة تفعيل الناحية الهجومية .
امنياتنا للمريخ بتقديم مباراة جيدة ومواصلة انتصاراته الداوية في الممتاز والتهام فرقة الاتحاد المتطلعة لوقف قطار المريخ في الدوري .








الاتحاد مدني :




اما فرقة الاتحاد ودمدني فهي من الفرق التي ظلت تقدم مستويات ضعيفة في بداية الدوري الممتاز ولكن الاتحاد حاليا عاد لقوة عروضه وقوته المعروفة وهذا ما سيجعل مباراة المريخ والاتحاد على سطح صفيح ساخن جدا بل وصل الامر لاكثر من ذلك حيث صرح حارس الاتحاد بانه فريقه سينتصر على المريخ لا محالة مما حدا ببعض الاعلاميين والمراقبين ان يندهشوا من تصريحات هذا الحارس والذي اكد على كلامه لكن كل ذلك لا يهمنا وما يهمنا هو تقديم الفريقين لمباراة قوية وجادة يستمتع بها الجمهور العريض الذي سيخف لمشاهدة اللقاء علماً بان الجماهير المريخية تثق تماما في قدرات لاعبيها وتضع كل ثقتها في اللاعبين الذين لم يخذلوها باذن الله .
نعود لفرقة الاتحاد والتي ادت عروض جيدة في مبارياتها الاخيرة وراهن اكثر من لاعب على اداء مباراة قوية امام المريخ علماً بان الاتحاد يمتلك خط هجوم قوي وسريع للغاية ويمكنه تسجيل الاهداف من الفرص المتاحة لذا فان دفاع المريخ موعود بهجوم قوي من جانب الاتحاد والذي سيحاول لاعبوه مباغتة المريخ وان ينالوا قصب السبق فيما عجزت عنه بقية الاندية في الدورة الثانية الا وهو تعثر المريخ على يديهم ولكن قوة المريخ ومهارات لاعبيه باذن الله ستكون بالمرصاد لهم علماً بان المريخ في ارضه وبين جماهيره لن يكون صيداً سهلا وعلى لاعبي الاتحاد حماية مرماهم اولاً قبل التفكير في هزيمة المريخ .
يلعب الاتحاد بتشكيلة تضم كل من احمد موسي في حراسة المرمي، عبد الله ادريس، معاوية فداسي، معتز الزومة، مفضل محمد الحسن، ابا ذر محمد عثمان، ابراهيما نوح، حاتم مينا، هارونا قيربا، زهير زكريا وابو القاسم سعيد.
نتمنى ان يقدم الفريقان مباراة جميلة ورائعة ترضى تطلعات القاعدة الكبيرة التي ستخف لمشاهدة اللقاء وبالتوفيق للفريقين .






تحياتنا لجنة البث المباشر للمباريات 



*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ماشاء الله تبارك الله منبرنا بقي حاجه تمام 
بالتوفيق ليكم 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*والله ياشباب احسن من قناة فول نقول للوالى
ناسنا جاهزين جيب القناة بس 
نتمنى ان تكون للزعيم قناة فضايئة
بالتوفيق ياصفوة وانشاءالله منتصرين
*

----------


## africanu

*ابـــــداع ...ابـــــداع...ابــــــداع
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## الرايقة

*عجبكو الرائع
باقات ازاهر وكل اريج الدنيا نهديه ليك
رائع وربنا يحفظك
*

----------


## ابولين

*التوفيق للزعيم 
ويزيد الامل والتفآؤل 
بفتح عجبكو لبوست 
المباراة000
*

----------


## musab aljak

*شغل جميل  من لجنة البث المباشر والتحليل
نتمني لكم التوفيق يارب
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*باذن الله منصوريييييييييييين 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور عجبكو يا فأل الخير
شاهدت مباراة الإتحاد مع الموردة و مما شاهدته على المريخ أن يلعب بجدية و إلا تعرض لمواقف صعبة
*

----------


## محمد star

*مشكور عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ...

ابداع يا ولدنا يعطيك الف عافية ...

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*عجبكو يا فنآآآآآآآآآآن !!
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا لجنة البث المباشر و ان شاء الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
.................
ويا شباب موفقين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تسلمو يا شباب



اللهم انصر الزعيم نصرا" مؤزرا"
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*كل الامنيات للزعيم بالنصر والظفر بالـ 3 نقاط مع العرض الجيد جدا والمقنع لابعد حد عايزين نشوف ملامح مريخ البطولات الخارجية 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الان الحضري ويس وحديث خاص امام المرمي الجنوبي
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تصفيق حار لمدرب الحراس من قبل جمهور المريخ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الحضري علي المرمي وتصويب الكرة باتجاهه من الاجناب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

تصفيق حار لمدرب الحراس من قبل جمهور المريخ




ليه ادي الحضري كف ولا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*دخول لاعبي المريخ الي ارض الملعب لاجراء عملية الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تشكيلة المريخ
الحضري
باسكال نجم الدين بلة مصعب
الشغيل الباشا قلق وارغو
اديكو ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*جبرة يتحدث مع اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ويلي يبدا باللاعبين عملية الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*يارب يارب يارب المريخ الليلة يغلب . والله في خوفة 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

تشكيلة المريخ
 الحضري
 باسكال نجم الدين بلة مصعب
الشغيل الباشا قلق وارغو
اديكو ساكواها



 دا كلام صاح 
غيب وتعال تلقانا نحن يا نا نحن
............
الله يرحمك يا ابو العائلة
 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*علي دكة البدلاء
يس كلتشي الدافي سعيد العجب مقدم الزومة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*يتناقل لاعبي المريخ الكرة في وسط الملعب الجنوبي لميدان المباراة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تبادل الكرات الطولية من شرق الي غرب الميدان والعكس بين لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المتألق دوما مصعب
تحية واحتراما
*

----------


## musab aljak

*انتهاء عملية الاحماء وحديث بين الحضري ومدرب الحراس
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*علي الاذاعة الداخلية الان اغنية عجب العجب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*دخول ارضية الميدان بعد تغيير ملابسهم وارتداء الاحمر الكامل
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*سر يا زعيم فلا كبا بك الفرس
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ود الجاك يا رائع شغل نضيف 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*دخول حكم اللقاء الي وسط دعاية lg الموضوعة وسط  الملعب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بس شكلو  رئيس انيمبا حردان
*

----------


## musab aljak

*دخول اللاعبين الي ارضية الملعب وتصفيق حار للحضري
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ماشاء الله ياود الجاك 
نقل من داخل الاستاد ايوه دا الشغل 
بالتؤفيق
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية اللقاء بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله منصورين بأذن الله -الحقونا برابط
*

----------


## musab aljak

*هجمة للاتحاد يبعدها باسكال
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*رمية تما س للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مية المية يا ود الجاك

واصــــــل بدون فواصـــــــل....
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مبروك الشغيل يبعد كورة ممكن تشكل خطورة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*المباراة بدات مفتوحة بدون خندقة من الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة للاتحاد من مصعب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تسديدة قوية صداها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*ناس الاتحاد ديل مالم فايرين كدا
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة اخرى من مصعب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*احمد موسى بستلم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وارغو وتمريرة اى كلام
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للاتحاد مدني
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الدقيقة الثامنة من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووون
ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*للمشاهدة تعالو هنا

http://justin.tv/alkabsany
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*قوووووون
صاروخ من ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*جماهير المريخ تهتف الراكوبة الراكوبة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الله الحمد لله 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*السلام عليكم 

قووووون ساكواها بتاع صبي ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا جيت مع قون ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس اخر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*جماهير المريخ تهتف ساكواها . . سواها
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*احمد موسى حارس الاتحاد بستلم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف جميل من الرائع ساكو 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مصعب عمر يلعب كورة اى كلام (2)
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كورة معكوسة من بلة يطلعها الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*جماهير غفيرة علي مدرجات الرد كاسل
ومازالت تتدفق من ابواب الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*مبررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشبكة كرهتنا و سبحان الله ما بتخرب الا الكورة تبدأ حكم و الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*احمد الباشا لى بلة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من الباشا لبلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من بلة بعد محورة جميلة
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بلة يلعب بمزاج عالي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*احمد موسى بستلم كورة ضعيفة من بلة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ضغط مريخي علي مرمي الاتحاد في اول ربع ساعة للقاء
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مخالفة من الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط لاعب الاتحاد مدني ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لاعب من الاتحاد على الارض
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تماس يلعبها مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي ينفذ مصعب لباسكال
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*سلاااام  يا شباب ومبروك الهدف الاول للسفاح
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*سلام للصفوه وتمنياتنا
بالنصر العريض لسيد البلد
محبوبنا المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قلق بره الشبكة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وارغو يمر وتماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*راية وتسلل علي اديكو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*هارونا يراوغ ويعكس كرة امام المرمى خطيرة مرت بسلام
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركلة زاوية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ينفذ وراغو يخرج الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية اخرى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ركنية ثالثة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية اخري للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الشغيل وتسلل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تسلل علي الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الباشا يجيب الضغط, ثغرة وباصات غلط, وبلة كويس عشان
 موسم الشطب قرب ولا شنو
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*رمية تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مصعب وقلق مرض عديييييييييييييل كده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 23 و المريخ متقدم بهدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الباشا كاد يعصف بالمريخ من تمريرة خاطئة للدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من سكواها للباشا لمصعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة مريخية يستلم الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب عمر و اداء سيئ جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باسكال و اداء رائع جدا في الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مصعب  مصعب مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مصعب  مصعب مصعب




كرهنا عديل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مصعب كاد يعصف بالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة خطرة جدا للاتحاد يستلم الحضري بصعوبة
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مصعب كاد أن يتسبب فى هدف !!!!!! 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قلق قلق قلق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجنيد يلهب حماس الجماهير
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تماس للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دفاع منطقة كامل للرومان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سكواها يختفي بعد هدفه 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة للرومان و خطا من سكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة من اديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب اسواء لاعب في المباراة للان
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*اداء سئ جدا جدا لقلق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحضري و اداء متوسط في الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

اداء سئ جدا جدا لقلق




قلق و مصعب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*انا كرهت الكورة واصلو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة مريخية قوية من سكواها خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

انا كرهت الكورة واصلو





ههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا يا ارخبيل خليك لمن نكون كتار احسن :dan1:
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الزفت الباشات ده يستحق كرت احمر بعد مافقد الكورة عطل اللاعب
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*اداء باهت وممل حرام عليكم احترمو الشعار 
مرضنا عديل كده 
الباشا  ومصعب وقلق  ذى الزفت 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار للباشا و بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وبلة  ماخدلو كرت بالمجان محتج على شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من وارغو تمر بجوار المرمي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط زهير زكريا الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاداء اصبح ممل جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الناس مالم بلعبوا كدا ما كانوا مرتاحين ومرطبين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجنيد من المقصورة الرئيسية الان
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*يشاهدون الان  ماشاء الله ربنا يحفظكم  ربنا يعينكم

‏معتصم الصايم, ‏محمد حبيب, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏معتز المكى, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏ابوعبير, ‏ارخبيل, ‏اسماعيل, ‏حسن بشير, ‏kramahmad, ‏midris3, ‏musab aljak, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏عجبكو+, ‏zahababeker, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود البقعة, ‏طارق حامد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بعد هدف سكواها المريخ بقي تعبان عديل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون اديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هداف رائع من اديكووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*اديكو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*طلعو الزول اسمو الباشا ده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 44 و الزعيم يلهب اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووك
رجل الخط جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات في دفاع المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجنيد و اداء رائع في مدرجات اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*مبروك يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من الرومان للاوت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقيقتين وفت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اديكو و سكواها ثنائبة رائعة 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبرووووووووووووك نهاسة الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مصعب ، الياشا ، قلق 
يغردون خارج السرب وما بعيد الباشا يخرج بالكرت الاحمر فى الشوط الثانى او بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بعد كدا ادخلوا لينا هنو خلي يحل لينا مشكلته دي مع حارس الاتحاد محمد موسى
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*فريق الاتحاد فريق جيد لكن مدربهم بليد لو لعب الكورة دى بتوازن كان ممكن يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المريخ لكنه لم يحترم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*بصراحة احترمت فريق الاتحاد بس عيبو قايل المريخ زى الفرق الاخرى لو بس اتخندق شوية كان جاب عاليها سافلها
الله اكبر عليهم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مصعب ، الياشا ، قلق 
يغردون خارج السرب وما بعيد الباشا يخرج بالكرت الاحمر فى الشوط الثانى او بلة جابر



ثلاثتهم يتنافسون علي نجومية المباراة












في السوء

ولكن الباشا الاقرب لنيلها
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

مصعب ، الياشا ، قلق 
يغردون خارج السرب وما بعيد الباشا يخرج بالكرت الاحمر فى الشوط الثانى او بلة جابر



 
الله يستر
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

الله يستر



ان شاء الله يطلع 
اساسا هو خصم علي الفريق عدم وجوده احسن
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*انا مستاء جداً من الاداء والباشا ومصعب وقلق والشغيل ديل بلعبو باعصابنا 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ اداء شبه متوسط 

الباشا قلق مصعب خارج الشبكة 

اديكو و ساكو ثنائي رائع
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بدلاء المريخ مع ويلي يتبادلون الركض بالكرة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*لاعبى المريخ مندفعين اكثر من اللازم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*جماهير المريخ يهتف بالراكوبة لحارس الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط  لاعب الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة من الشغيل خارج المرمي
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*واعتزار جميل منه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ملعب المريخ الرد كاسل ليس كما نتمنى
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*فرصه خطيره للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة قوية من مصعب يخرج الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة طويلة من الحضري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة مريخية لصالح سكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هدف كعبي جميل من باسكال ملغي بحجة التسلل
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*كل بدلاء المريخ في الاحماء
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية من بلة يخرج الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاتحاد يستعد للتبديل
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*تبديل للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اول تبديل للاتحاد اباذر يخرج و يدخل ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مصعب دا ما جادى 
 الحمد لله باسكال وارغو وسكواها واديكو تمام  
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مقدم في طريقه للدخول
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*بدلاء المريخ مع ويلي يتبادلون الركض بالكرة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الشوط الاول حسبت 13 تمريره خاطئه لمصعب عمر
والله احسن منك موسي بي مية مره
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  ,  محمد مقدم بديل الشغيل
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*سبحان الله مقدم بدل الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مقدم بديلا للشغيل
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*انت الحكم دا ماله مع مصعب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*تبديل غريب بخروج الشغيل وادخال مقدم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*محمد مقدم دا انا ما بيريحني
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*اهدف سهله  بتضيع من المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مصعب عمر الليله ما براو و الله شوفو الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*فراغ في وسط الميدان خلفه خروج الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*دايرين هنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرة من وارغو لمقدم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي قادم في التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*والله ياشباب الجهاز الفنى ده مارفة التكتحة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطا للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*دا ما وقت تجريب جيبو التالت والرابع وبعدين جربو
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

تبديل غريب بخروج الشغيل وادخال مقدم



 


:1 (45)::1 (45):
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*كلتشي بديل لاديكو
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*كلتشي عنده قون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي بديلا لاديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اداء رائع جدا من وارغو
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الباشا ينقذ بلة من الطرد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*البدري يبدو عليه اثر المرض نتمنى له الشفاء الكامل
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*امتلك اتحاد مدني وسط الملعب بعد خروج الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تماس للمريخ ينفذ بلة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هذة اسوء مبارة احضرها للمريخ هذا الموسم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عكسية من قلق بعد محاورة جميلة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشغيل جمل الشييييييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الجماهير تطالب بإدخال العجب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الزعيم في ملعبه لن نقبل بغير الاداء والنتيجه معا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الدقيقة 73 و المباراة مملة و اداء باهت و حقوا ننوم وما نتمها زاتو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*سعيد يتأهب للدخول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة راسية تضيع من ساكو
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*يالله يا عجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجبكو قادم في التشكيل
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*العجب بديل لساكواها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*العجب بديلا لي ساكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*فرصه خطيره للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تهديفة خطيرة من مقدم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تمريرات في وسط الملعب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ركنية للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*ياعجبكو الذبن شاهدون كانو 30 وهسع 13 بس

‏معتصم الصايم, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏مايقومابي, ‏محمد حبيب, ‏محي الدين طه أحمد, ‏مريخابي مووووت, ‏معتز المكى, ‏الأبيض ضميرك, ‏ارخبيل, ‏اسماعيل, ‏بدرالدين كرار, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏عجبكو+ 
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*بله مبسوط
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*كلتشي قوووون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كلاتشي و الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*لم تخيب ظني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انزار للاعب ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*ليس فيها شئ سواء النقاط الثلاثة
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*توقعت هذا الخطا عندنا لاعبين سيئين جدا
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*الف الف الف 


مبرووووك 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاية اللقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الــــــــــــــــــــــــــف مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ألف ألف ألـــــــــــــــف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*مبروك شنو ياعجبكو انا ماداير اتعشى وماشى انوم بس
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*أسوأ شوط للمريخ 
سوء  في الأداء
‏+ تبديلات غير موفقه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*أنا بستغرب في تبديل الشغيل مع إنو كان أفضل لاعب في وسط الملعب .
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الحضري يخرج من ارض الميدان مباشرة
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
مبروك الثلاث نقاط
بس المباراة كانت سيئة جدا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

مبروك شنو ياعجبكو انا ماداير اتعشى وماشى انوم بس




الدوري نقاط :icon_rolleyes:
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبرووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الدوري نقاط :icon_rolleyes:



 
بالطريقة دى النقاط زااااتها ما بنلم فيها
*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
والف مبروك للمارد الاحمر الفوز
                        	*

----------

